# BD'S UI / UX Art book



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

A pokèmon GO app.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

Lots of red.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Lots of red.


Figured I would go with the class red and white for pokemon ^^


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Figured I would go with the class red and white for pokemon ^^


Red is my favorite color.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Nyap said:


> smartphones are shit


Why the hate friend  


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Red is my favorite color.


Blue is mine


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

Together it makes purple.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Together it makes purple.


There for purple is love, purple is life.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> There for purple is love, purple is life.


It is also a color made with our favorite colors.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> It is also a color made with our favorite colors.


Yeeeee.

What else should I make?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Yeeeee.
> 
> What else should I make?


Umm some  Purple master balls?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm some  Purple master balls?


I mean besides this app.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 7, 2016)

Make another app, Maybe Pokedex app?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Make another app, Maybe Pokedex app?


i Could but I feel I would just be repeating my previous design xD


----------



## endoverend (Jun 8, 2016)

Everything is a bit... small, don't you think? The font looks nice but it's very small and the colors are a bit hard on the eyes. Maybe just scale everything up and go for a more true material design-type thing?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Everything is a bit... small, don't you think? The font looks nice but it's very small and the colors are a bit hard on the eyes. Maybe just scale everything up and go for a more true material design-type thing?


Yeah. I have a crappy monitor for this so I can't see 'True' Colors. Once I get my Macbook pro when the new one comes out expect much higher quality art!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

Family errand collab app idea


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 27, 2016)

Redesign for Pokemon Go


----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 5, 2016)

Since I'm switching to Android I figured I would give material design a try and I love it <3


Spoiler: Basic Chatting app


----------

